# 2015 Outback Terrain 250Trs Best West Coast Price



## Country_Mouse (Jun 26, 2014)

Hello, I am negotiating with two dealers right now. One here in CA and Holman Motors in Ohio. Holman's price is $20,991 which is the best I have found so far however their shipping to me is $4K.

A dealer here in CA has offered $24K. I'm wondering what the best price anyone has gotten here on the West Coast might be. Keystone manufactures in Indiana so the dealer obviously saves on shipping the closer they are to Keystone, right?

Thanks for any help,

Zoë


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

That would be correct. The closer the dealer is to Goshen, IN, the less they pay in shipping. The biggest money saver, if you have the time, would be to drive to Holmans and pick up the camper yourself. $4000 sounds a bit steep for shipping, so your better deal would be to go with the dealer near you that quoted you $24K. Also try to get prices from other nearby dealers. Good luck!

Todd


----------



## 298RE 2015 (Jan 23, 2015)

Also, the closer one would be better for Service if need be!
for the Same Money go with the Closer purchase. and it will work for the service.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Shipping is in the $1.25 to $1.50 a mile range so you can do the math. If you are handy then don't worry about service, you can do it all yourself. Warranty is something that no dealer likes to do so don't expect your local guy to be all smiles and put you at the front of the line if you have an issue.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

CamperAndy said:


> Shipping is in the $1.25 to $1.50 a mile range so you can do the math. If you are handy then don't worry about service, you can do it all yourself. Warranty is something that no dealer likes to do so don't expect your local guy to be all smiles and put you at the front of the line if you have an issue.


 The latter part of your post.Sad.But Oh so true.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

I vote for a road trip to pick it up.







We drove from Vancouver, WA to Lake Shore RV in Michigan to get ours. A great trip made all the better with a new trailer in tow. If you can spare the time, use the $4000 to buy gas and RV space. It's a family trip no one will forget. What better way to proof your new Outback then to go a few thousand miles sightseeing?

I'm ready to go again.


----------



## Country_Mouse (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks for the advice everyone. Holman won't budge on the shipping. They say that their delivery rate of $1.85 per loaded mile is set and non negotiable since their drivers are insured and experienced.

The local guy is still a few hours away so not really even an option for servicing. I see Holmans and Camping world have service "networks." Are these just marketing schemes? Keystone has authorized service centers all over.

Don't think it's feasible right now to load up family for a road trip there and back. Looked into flying there and driving back. Couldn't find a vehicle to rent for towing. Any ideas?

Still can't believe it is so hard to find this trailer locally at a decent price. Few and far between. Crazy.

Also confirmed that the rear slide models don't have the Bluetooth radio or the 32" t.v. Read that on another post from someone that thought they got jipped.


----------



## treadlite (Nov 30, 2014)

Bought my 2015 250trs at Holman last December, it was a bit closer for me, only about 650 miles. Since then I've already had mine at a local dealer for warranty work without a problem. I've always heard it was tough to find a dealer to work on your camper that didn't originally sell it to you. These guys are 10 miles down the road from me, don't even sell Outbacks, but they do sell other Keystones and were happy to deal with me. That being said, I would recommend calling your local Keystone dealers and see if they will work on your trailer and you may be pleasantly surprised like I was. If I would have thought of this before hand, I probably would have considered the extended warranty when I purchased my 250 and saved some money. Holman let me spend the night in my camper on their lot plugged in to shore power with access to their restrooms (camper was winterized) and I drove home the next day. The entire trip was a great experience and being a new camper owner got plenty of miles under my belt crossing the Appalachian and even running into a little snow and now feel pretty comfortable if I had to do either on a trip. Best of luck to you!


----------

